# Anyone with experience on NHT SW2p subwoofer package?



## blast8180 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm able to get one for 200, the deal includes the SW2 passive subwoofer and MA-1 amp. I wanted to ask whether or not anyone has had experience who either has personally listened or heard by word of mouth how the subwoofer performs. 

I currently own a Klipsch KSW-10 and am curious as to whether this 200 dollar purchase would be a significant upgrade. My receiver also has two LFE/out so I could use both. Would the performance of the sub be worth the 200 dollars?

The SW2 is rated to go as low as 21hz, but how much "oomph" does it have at that level? I listen mostly to music, but do occasionally want a buttkicker for movies. I would say like a 70/30 split in preference in favor of music. 

*edit* I can't post the stereophile review I found, but googling "NHT SW2" will result in it being the first hit.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I am curious too. I have seen these before but have never heard them.


----------

